# Phishers Fake Message From Microsoft



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

TechWeb News said:


> February 04, 2005
> Scammers are taking advantage of recent news that Microsoft is asking users to verify that they have a legitimate copy of Windows, a security firm said Friday.
> According to Websense Security Labs, e-mails bearing the spoofed address of [email protected] and with the heading "Microsoft Windows Update" ask recipients to update and/or validate both the Windows' serial number and the customer's credit card information on a Web site.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

sonova.... you know... i am glad i got myself out of that kind of stuff... i mean no i never did actually getinto some real hacking or phreaking or ne thing... i was infatuated with it tho... but yea i am glad i never did it ... i love kevin mitnik and all but i am all set with jail times... whhooooo yea... definately all set with that


----------

